# isolation, for how long?



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

So, I've got this chokolate doe who said noises, and I removed her from the others and started her up on antibiotics. already the same evening there were no more noises, and now it has been 10 days and the treatment is over.

When would it be safe to put her back together with the other mice? i dont want to risk infecting the others.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I would say 2 weeks from the last display of symptoms or end of treatment, whichever is more recent. So if it's been 10 days since the end of treatment and she hasn't shown any more signs of illness then I would leave it 4 days before returning her, but only if there has been absolutely NO sign of the illness remaining.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

ok, thanks


----------

